# What do you feed to Trochus snails?



## solarz

I picked up 4 Trochus snails for my 16 gallon FOWLR tank (no fish yet). The first night, they cleaned up all of the algae growing on my glass.

Today, when I went to Sea U Marine to pick up some Nassarius snails, the staff there told me that my 16 gallon can't support 4 Trochus snails, as they will eventually die due to lack of algae.

Now, there are still plenty of algae on my rocks, but I don't see the snails moving as much as the first day. Should I try supplementing their diet? If so, what can I feed them?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris S

Try some of the algae wafers people often use for freshwater pleco's etc., or you can try sinking some of the dried algae sheets to the bottom, but likely your fish will eat them up before the snails will get a chance.

You may have to slip them in during the night so your fish don't gobble them all up =)

I believe I was the one who told you that too. Typically 1 Trochus/Astraea/Tectus per 10 gallons and the larger Turbo snails are probably more around the 1 per 15-20g range, otherwise they often starve to death. 

Snails are probably one of the most mistreated creatures in people's marine tanks. Considering certain types can live a century, the 3-4 month lifespan I so often see and hear about is sort of absurd!

Remember that a cleanup crew is there to help and manage algae problems, not fix it for you. Regular maintenance in conjunction with a properly managed and stocked cleanup crew is your best bet!


----------



## solarz

Chris S said:


> I believe I was the one who told you that too. Typically 1 Trochus/Astraea/Tectus per 10 gallons and the larger Turbo snails are probably more around the 1 per 15-20g range, otherwise they often starve to death.


I went to Big Al's North York to look for some Nassarius snails, but the employee there said that they didn't have any, and recommended some "Tropheus" snails at 4 for 10$. I was totally confused as I had never heard of "Tropheus" snails, but since the only alternative was Astrea and Turbo, I decided to go with this "Tropheus" snail.

It was only once I got home and looked up on the internet that I realized those were "Trochus" snails.

Do you know how often Trochus need to be fed? I think they gorged themselves on algae the other day, and haven't been very active since. Also, can I feed them vegetables like spinach and cucumber?


----------



## Cypher

solarz said:


> I went to Big Al's North York to look for some Nassarius snails, but the employee there said that they didn't have any, and recommended some "Tropheus" snails at 4 for 10$.


  BA's staff. 'Nuff said.

On a side note, I find trochus snails are excellent algea eaters. I prefer the 'black foot' trochus snails as these can upright themselves when they fall or get turned over. I agree with Chris that 4 will starve in a 16 gallon and if you're lucky, you'll end up with 1 alive after 2 months. If possible, sell or give away for adoption 2 of the 4 trochus snails you currently have. 2 trochus snails in a 16 gallon will do ok I think.


----------



## Chris S

All the Trochus species can upright themselves, whether they have the blackfoot or not. Tectus can also upright themselves, but have more difficulty doing it. Astraea can't, at all, as they are found in rocky areas and are designed to be on rocks all the time - when they fall, they typically land in another crevice and can attach themselves easily.

Astraea are actually a bad choice for most marine aquariums. While they are collected in tropical areas sometimes, they are found much deeper and in colder water. Their lifespan in a warm reef-like aquarium is short, as they often slowly cook to death. Margarita's are similar in that they need a cold water tank.


----------



## Sunstar

mine eat small children. It's always chewing on something, I see nom marks all over the algae on the glass.


----------



## solarz

So I sold 2 of the trochus today, and now my tank consists of 2 trochus, 2 nassarius, and 2 ceriths. Hopefully, that's a more balanced load!


----------



## Chris S

Sounds much better to me


----------



## Cypher

Hey thanks Chris for all that info about snails. I didn't know astreas are deep water/ cold water snails! No wonder they never lasted as long as my trochus snails.


----------



## Chris S

They are bloody hard to tell apart sometimes (especially the tectus and astraea) - I had some serious trouble at first. Thankfully I can waste hours with Ken comparing boring snails that nobody else cares about! I'm pretty sure he doesn't care either


----------

